# Cwcki is now 5 years old



## Watcher (Jan 25, 2014)

Katsu just alerted everyone it is now the 5th birthday of the Cwcki. 

Happy Cwckiversary everybody


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 25, 2014)

Let's party!


----------



## Coffee Overdose (Jan 25, 2014)

Five years old and what has changed in Chris?

Everything he knew about himself is a lie.


----------



## exball (Jan 25, 2014)

Where's Catparty when you need him?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Pikonic (Jan 25, 2014)

CatParty spotted!


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am ready to party.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]q0fI6SR6Qow[/youtube]


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]eBShN8qT4lk[/youtube]


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 25, 2014)

I've wasted 3 years of my life reading the CWCki.
I regret nothing.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 25, 2014)

What's the cwcki?


----------



## spaps (Jan 25, 2014)

[youtube]nRMP6lLZv5U[/youtube]


----------



## Payday (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Trombonista (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Jan 26, 2014)

[youtube]zeXv4bav54M[/youtube]


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 26, 2014)

[youtube]J0b3pefWF1Y[/youtube]


----------



## Null (Jan 26, 2014)

man, the first five seconds of that video.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Jan 26, 2014)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0b3pefWF1Y


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 26, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> man, the first five seconds of that video.



Man, that WHOLE video.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy 5th anniversary!


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's another pickle cake


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Jan 26, 2014)

Let us all celebrate by dancing. In the dark.

[youtube]rtXixEI70DA[/youtube]


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 26, 2014)

So the CWCKI is roughly Chris' mental age.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 26, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> So the CWCKI is roughly Chris' mental age.




Double


----------

